# End of 2021 weight gain club...



## gzoom (1 Jan 2022)

Its been a stressful year for everyone, so the last week have been a really good excuse to eat/drink any thing and everything. Still getting a decent amount of exercise done but the numbers don't lie. Anyone else been a piggy over Xmas and eaten all the pies (literally)


----------



## cyberknight (1 Jan 2022)

not going near the scales !
3 weeks of not being able to do owt and still cant do much and it doesnt help being at home with x mas goodies


----------



## vickster (1 Jan 2022)

I’m actually the same weight pretty much, probably spent more time exercising than eating and have had very little booze.
Still like to lose a stone in q1


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2022)

Weird dates at top are European style and bottom dates on scale is USAnian


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2022)

I’m far from obese but been aware of carrying close to a stone more than ideal, especially given my back/sciatic issues. The less weight I have to lug around, the better my body feels so determined to drop a bit before the better weather arrives.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

10st 11lb to 10st 13lb 
Not much variation from that throughout the year.


----------



## presta (1 Jan 2022)




----------



## figbat (1 Jan 2022)

This is my story of the year. I decided to lose weight about this time last year and rid myself of 2 stone (apologies for ye olde units). I weigh myself the same time of the same day every week. Over holidays and Christmas I stop ‘being good’ - this year it has cost me about 3 lb but I still start 2022 around 2 stone lighter than 2021 and with the knowledge that I can shift it if I want to. I’ll get myself back under 12 stone and try to hover around there.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2022)

I'm scared to weigh myself!

I had experienced a bit of weight gain anyway but an accident in October has left me laid up, bored and comfort eating.

I am at least now able to walk a bit on my crutches and am on the right side of things. I really want to get back on my bike, get my fitness back and get my diet under control. I definitely plan on being several stone lighter by this time next year.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2022)

I'm 3 or 4 lbs heavier than I was going into December, but I did lose over 4st in 2021 so cannot complain. 
Back on track again now and hoping to lose another 15 - 20 lbs over the next few months


----------



## figbat (10 Jan 2022)

I finished 2012 bang on 2 stone (12.7 kg) lighter than I started it. I lost most of that in the first 6 months and managed to hover at my target weight for the second half. Christmas cost me around 3 lb, but I was eating and drinking at will, knowing I can shift any excess should I need to. I have already lost some of that gain.


----------

